# Slugs and deer



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Where I live we have to use slugs, blackpowder or handgun. I have been shooting Remington Core Lokt Ultra, 2 3/4. The box says 1900 fps, and zero at 150, this will be -6.2 at 200. I shot at a deer that was 40-50 yards away, trotting thru plowed dirt, broadside. How much lead should I have given this deer?
I put the vertical crosshair on the front of his chest, squeezed the trigger and dirt flew behind him, second shot was perfect broadside, a little closer and crosshair on front of chest and the dirt flew behind. Third shot was past me, still no more than 50 yards and I aimed a little farther out front and I hit him in the back leg??????


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow. ive used the same slugs, almost same situation and i didnt have any problems like that. first shot was in front and second shot was right through the neck.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thats what I thought also, but the nieghbor killed the buck after a 2 mile blood trail.
Where do you live in Wisconsin, must be Lafayette county if your using slugs.


----------

